# Horns in Tampa/St. Pete area??



## bbnatrl (Mar 19, 2013)

Finally back in FL and was hoping some guys with horns installed could maybe let me demo their setup. Been to several shows/finals, spring break, masters invitational years back and seen several cars with them (and do VERY well). I could never manage to catch em at the right time though..so I never got a really good sense of what I'd be getting into.

Looking to buy some horns as well but they seem to go pretty quick in the classifieds.. so if you have a pair collecting dust, hit me up. They'll be going in a 69' El Camino, plenty of space for em.

Reside in St. Petersburg, FL but willing to drive since none of the stores local carry em.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

contact Eric stevens on here


----------



## bbnatrl (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Horse, I can't recall if I sent em a private message or email.. think he only replies to one of em but never heard back so evidently it was the wrong one lol. It's been a few months.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

auditioning horns in your area may be the biggest problem. i'm not sure of anyone out there that has them. if your up to installing them and tweaking them i say just buy them without an audition  i'm sure you've already done the research on what it takes to put them in. and there's so much info on here and that you can get from eric that tuning them won't be that hard. 

and if it turns out you don't really like them you could always sell them, as you said you've seen how quick they sell.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a set of usd horns I need to sell. They have passive xovers
Honestly horns are all about install and tune IMO since there isn't a significant change in technologies between companies, it's just small nuisances between them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah like saying a lamboghini is just an expensive Volkswagen differences.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

bbnatrl said:


> Finally back in FL and was hoping some guys with horns installed could maybe let me demo their setup. Been to several shows/finals, spring break, masters invitational years back and seen several cars with them (and do VERY well). I could never manage to catch em at the right time though..so I never got a really good sense of what I'd be getting into.
> 
> Looking to buy some horns as well but they seem to go pretty quick in the classifieds.. so if you have a pair collecting dust, hit me up. They'll be going in a 69' El Camino, plenty of space for em.
> 
> ...


Todd,

Sorry if I missed a message previously. Got your PM and you have a message waiting

Eric


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> auditioning horns in your area may be the biggest problem. i'm not sure of anyone out there that has them. if your up to installing them and tweaking them i say just buy them without an audition  i'm sure you've already done the research on what it takes to put them in. and there's so much info on here and that you can get from eric that tuning them won't be that hard.
> 
> and if it turns out you don't really like them you could always sell them, as you said you've seen how quick they sell.


This guy is a liar! Lol, been a while since I've really posted on here but I am in Largo. Set-up is no where close to ideal right now I am in the middle of a re-build but shoot me a PM.


----------

